
Foreign Journalists in Beijing Hit by E-Mail Hackers - fiaz
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/19/technology/companies/19google.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
est
this is getting more and more ridiculous, do we have to report every cyber
attacks in China? Newspaper are running out of hot word combinations these
days.

